# Best AMVs



## AlexanderJohnson (Jan 19, 2011)

This is for the furs that appreciate well done, put together Anime Music Videos. To start off, here's one. [video=youtube;VLio-gFTvqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLio-gFTvqk[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Jan 19, 2011)

Wait.

Did you post this here, see it has to be verified by a mod, so went and made another thread in Off Topic?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 19, 2011)

Closing a duplicate thread.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2011)

Oy.


----------

